# The Million dollar question.



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Alright, I am in the process of selling my coyote gun. I am getting sick of carrying a 12lb rifle around. My question it...... Why do we use small caliber rifles for coyotes? I know, to save hide, but I have talked to many fur buyers lately, and with the price of fur starting to rise again more people are hunting, thus less demand da da da da... Also, they are more concerned with the the hair then the hole. I guess it depends on what they are selling the fur for, hats, coats etc. I guess do you guys think I should sell one of my deer rifles also, and my coyote gun and get a custom deer rifle, or should I get another small caliber? I probably hunt dogs about 20 days a year, the rest of the time I will shoot them if I see them.

I am just torn. It seems like my .270 WSM does just as much damage as my 22-250.

Any thoughts? I just can't make up my mind.


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

hunt4P&Y said:


> Alright, I am in the process of selling my coyote gun. I am getting sick of carrying a 12lb rifle around. My question it...... Why do we use small caliber rifles for coyotes? I know, to save hide, but I have talked to many fur buyers lately, and with the price of fur starting to rise again more people are hunting, thus less demand da da da da... Also, they are more concerned with the the hair then the hole. I guess it depends on what they are selling the fur for, hats, coats etc. I guess do you guys think I should sell one of my deer rifles also, and my coyote gun and get a custom deer rifle, or should I get another small caliber? I probably hunt dogs about 20 days a year, the rest of the time I will shoot them if I see them.
> 
> I am just torn. It seems like my .270 WSM does just as much damage as my 22-250.
> 
> Any thoughts? I just can't make up my mind.


Easy, it's cheaper.

Since coyotes aren't hard to kill, why use an expensive caliber.

Plus, the smaller caliber is usually going to be faster and flatter, so you can shoot farther.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

My .270 WSM is going to knock a coyote down at alot longer range, then my 22-250, I know what you mean about cheaper however. Any other thoughts?


----------



## ndm (Jul 22, 2007)

Ammo cost is irrelevant while hunting but you may want a small caliber for practice at the range. 12 lb. rifles suck for coyote hunting so I can see why you would want to get rid of it. If you go the custom deer rifle route you are going to want to have another less valuable rifle for hunting in the snow or rain. Caliber is way over-rated, bullet construction and shot placement are the key.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

NDM,

Thats what I have been thinking, I don't really practice with a rifle, mostly pistols, shotgun, and bow. As for a backup rifle. Don't worry about it I have a few. :lol: I may be thinking about this way to much, but it has kinda been getting to me lately. Most of the time the farmers that I hunt coyotes on there land just want them gone. I get $20 for a hide, and have a $600 rifle. I will prolly still get $15 for the dog with a 270 hole in it. So whats the point?


----------



## ndm (Jul 22, 2007)

Never seen one hit with a 270 wsm but I bet if you mess around with different bullets you can find one that works for you. Good Luck


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

Custom deer gun in North Dakota?? DUMB Spend that money on hunting more or beer or women or something. Stock A Bolt is all you need. You can't even shoot long range anymore cause another hunting group is probably standing there or a highway. :eyeroll:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I would say do whatever you can within your budget to have the most DIFFERENT calibers you can. It may not matter for your coyote hunting, but maybe down the road you will wish you had a 22-250 or that 270 or some other caliber for a different kind of game.

Also, who's not to say that down the road people might LOSE interest in predator hunting, due to the challenge and work required. "Coyotes aren't HARD to kill?" :eyeroll: Maybe fur prices will go up.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

How much for the 22-250??


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

I agree that it doesn't matter...especially to the coyote. I think that's why I would opt for a smaller mid range cartridge like the .243 or .257 or 6MM. It's really saving some money as it can then double as a whitetail gun. Of course, if you have a 30 cal. already you might as well use it.

I think it must be cheaper though. I priced a box of 160? somthing grain BTHP MatchKings the other day and they rung the bell at over $30. So I can see where .22 centerfires could be quite a lot cheaper.

Good luck in whatever you choose...to use...my friend.
Dan


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Kelly,
http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... hp?t=46875

All great posts. I am kinda torn, maybe I will just get rid of it, and think about it for a while. Hunt coyotes with my 270 for the season, and decide next summer. When the grass is growing and money is flowin! :lol:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

hunt4P&Y said:


> When the grass is growing and money is flowin! :lol:


OHHHH..the truth comes out. So THAT'S how you make your money. Do you use special lights for the winter season? :rock:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

YEP, and a snow melter. 

Just don't tell anyone!! :lol: 
Snow sucks I wish I could be cutting grass all year, and landscaping.

I don't like the hard labor of landscaping, but $$$!


----------



## R Buker (Oct 29, 2005)

hunt4P&Y said:


> My .270 WSM is going to knock a coyote down at alot longer range, then my 22-250, I know what you mean about cheaper however. Any other thoughts?


Yup, it'll knock them down farther but I'm betting you hit them easier at those distances with the 22-250. Got to hit them before you can kill them.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

wish I was closer, would like to look at that gun


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Kelly where are you from?

Umm actaully my 270 wsm is way better out past about 400. Just aim a tad high and let her buck. It is a really flat shooting gun. Way better scope on it also, so that helps a ton.


----------



## coyotebob (Mar 15, 2007)

I just bought a remington 700 270 wsm it is a really flat shooting rifle. I'm in the works of trying to shoot a coyote with it right now. I am interested in what kind of damage it is going to do.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

East Central Illinois, Chicago area


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

less bullet drift with the 270 also


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

To answer your question, Shoot the 270, It won't matter a bit.

I use to shoot a light 243 for coyotes, then moved to a 12 lb 22-250, then went for the long range rifle 15 lbs 308. I love the 308, its capability and accuracy. I'm not in love with the 15lbs, let alone if i put one in the dirt a mile out, carrying an extra 35lbs. not cool. I just recently bought another 243 just for coyotes again. But i know i'll still use the 308 because of the lethality, and because i know where it will hit at extended ranges.

Pick the right bullet and you'll have less repair with the 270 than with the 22-250.  I show people the holes that my 308 leaves and people think i'm blowing smoke. they're small.

good luck on your decision.

xdeano


----------



## jmillercustoms (Dec 11, 2007)

I dunno, I am a big fan of the 22-250, had one for years and killed everything from deer on down with it....i would just get a lighter gun thats my .02,...plus they're fun and relatively cheap to shoot


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Man you guys are making this decision hard. About 50/50. All with great points.


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

Kelly Hannan said:


> East Central Illinois, Chicago area


I can tell you first hand the gun won't dissappoint if you decided to get it. Thing was never used by big talker and doesn't have a scratch on her yet. Plus $200 down the drain for custom work.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Im of course a huge 250 fan. Light barrel though.

No reason to have a heavy barrel for hunting, the extra weight is only a hinderance and accuracy will not be noticeably different at small caliber ranges.
Now in a .308 or something where you will have half mile capabilities (or more) a heavy barrel would be the ticket.

I think everybody goes through that heavy barrel phase. Most come around about the time their lugging a 12 lb gun and 35 lb yote a half mile back to the road in knee deep half crusted snow.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Yep, thats what happened to me.

That and my light barreled .17 centerfire Sako shoots better. The 250 is good, but the .17 is like 3 shots in a hole. The only reason I got the heavy barrel, is because the salesman said it is a "MUST" and that I could lay and watch the bullet hit.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Yeah I laugh at my cousin everytime he makes fun of my light barreled 233 and shows me his bull barrel 22-250. Whatever! :lol: For a calling rifle you don't need it.


----------

